# 1966 GTO Valve Cover Bolts



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

I've owned my 66 GTO HTC for over 43 years, it was purchased from the original owner in 1972. My complete off-frame restoration was made much easier because it was a very original car. 

I have made great effort to have the car be as close as possible to the way it was when delivered to the original owner on April 4, 1966.

I recently found out that the zinc plated valve cover bolts were wrong!

It turns out that the original bolts were black, and had either "E", "W" or "L" markings on the head of the bolts. No particular reason that I can find for which letter would be installed on which engine. Doesn't appear to be linked to engine type or assembly plant.

Anyway, one step closer to perfection!

Photos of before and after.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I found out the same thing on my '67 when I lost one of the zinc VC bolts and went to Ames looking for one.
I also found out the vented oil filler cap is also wrong so that one bolt ended up costing me 44 bucks+ shipping.
My car is also numbers matching but a lot of little things were changed over the last 50 years.
Perfection is the enemy of good enough.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes, the vented oil filler cap is correct for 1966. I'm fortunate that my original one never got dented or damaged and still has an excellent chrome finish.

Is your car an original "California Emissions" car that used the flat-type cap also used on the 68 and 69 models?

I'm fortunate that I have a ton of photos I took of my car "back in the day" to refer to.

For example, I have the plastic hood insulation pad clips. Mine is a late production car and came with the plastic clips, not the steel clips used from 64 to early 66. I have photos taken under the hood back in the early 70's that show the original plastic clips. I've had several people point out that I have the "wrong' clips. I have to point out that mine is a late production car, 4th week of March.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

El Monte Slim said:


> Yes, the vented oil filler cap is correct for 1966.
> 
> Is your car an original "California Emissions" car that used the flat-type cap also used on the 68 and 69 models?
> 
> ...


Yup Ca. emissions car that takes the flat AC stamped cap and I think my hood may be off of a '66 because I have the metal pad clips instead of the plastic.
I found out they were wrong when I went to replace one that was missing.
Who really knows, Fremont build March of '67 so maybe they had a bunch of the metal clips and used them up before going to the plastic.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

California........who knows? :grin2:


----------

